# immigration issues in Spain



## noetehe (Jul 4, 2009)

My story is a bit complicated..

My boyfriend has just obtained his Spanish residency here in Spain (his mother is married to a Spanish citizen and has full residency in spain so she was able to claim him). We arrived here in Spain a month and a half ago with intentions of living here and we were told at the registro civil in Girona that the only way i could obtain the residency as well is if we got married here in Spain the only problem is that i have to wait 1 year in order to be able to process any papers to gain legal residency.

When we asked for more information they wouldn´t give it to us and would only say that they didn´t know anything. 

now our biggest concerns is if we do get married am i still going to be considered an illegal here in Spain? We already know that i won´t be able to do anything here without residency but we don´t know anything about whether or not i will still be considered an illegal immigrant.

we would greatly appreciate any information that anyone has on this issue.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
You might find some info in this recent thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/24167-residence-card-marriage-spaniard-wedding-certificate-overseas.html
or by asking your embassy
Good Luck!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You should get PROFESSIONAL advice - good luck


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey,

I got married in Canada, got my paperwork sorted out with the consulate in Montreal and then did the paperwork here when I got here. 

Dec 07 got married
Feb 08 paperwork consulado
May 08 moved to Spain, called for appointment (got a date of Sept. 1st), got rest of paper sorted out. 
Sept 08 appointment, gave paperwork, told me to wait 2 to 3 months before receiving a letter to come and get my NIE (residency card)
Oct 22nd 08 got my NIE.

So less than a year. Actually took 6 months since I was in Spain to get it but I am not sure how it work if you get married IN spain. GO to the embassy and check it out further. 

THat thread Pesky posted as a lot of links and info.

Good luck.

Mel


----------

